# Calling All Camera Aficionados



## Jeff5614 (Dec 29, 2005)

It's time to replace our well aged point and shoot digital camera with a new point and shoot digital. It's just for the usual stuff - family activities both indoor and out, etc. What's the best for under $200? Thanks.


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

I love my Canon Powershot Digital Elph. It's like 130$ with good reviews. I've owned two now. (I killed one in our recliner or I'd still be using it.) Tried a Nikon and returned it in two days because the Macro sucked and went back to my Canon. Hope that helps.


----------



## dodohead (Jan 11, 2010)

i like my old sd700 6mp camera. sharp lens, low noise at iso100, buttons easily placed. iso/flash/macro is all i use

ive used sd750, sd800, sd850, sd780, sd1400.... all with higher mp, but the pictures had increased noise(grainyness)..... more than i cared for. 

the sd1400, i bought 2.. one had lots of noise, and the edges werent so sharp. the other wasnt so bad. i liked it because it has hd video, 720p i think

edit.. oops theyre all canons


----------



## JCoxRocks (Mar 22, 2005)

I've had some really good luck with the Canon ELPH series. I have an old SD630 (I think thats the model) that I used for a long time. It has a really good macro setting. I bought my ex a SD700 shortly after and she was extremely happy with it. I have since purchased a Nikon D7000 DSLR, so I don't use a point and shoot much anymore. But since my Canon Elph is so small, I keep it in the camera bag with my Nikon just in case.

Before you buy, take a look at some reviews on www.kenrockwell.com

He rates the Canon ELPH SD1400 IS pretty well and it looks like Best Buy has it on sale this week for $129

Best Buy - Canon ELPH SD1400 IS - $129.00

J


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

my dad has a pentax optio w80. he fishes alot, so its waterproof and drop proof. but out of water it takes great pictures as well. better than any other P&S that we have had. i'd recommend it to anyone, wether or not you are looking for waterproof! it was a good price as well


----------



## ktownhero (Mar 21, 2011)

I have a Canon 1100IS and love it. Not sure what the price is these days, but it rocks. Of course I just picked up a Rebel dSLR so I may never use it again  How much did you say you want to pay?


----------



## Jeff5614 (Dec 29, 2005)

sewingalot said:


> I love my Canon Powershot Digital Elph. It's like 130$ with good reviews. I've owned two now. (I killed one in our recliner or I'd still be using it.) Tried a Nikon and returned it in two days because the Macro sucked and went back to my Canon. Hope that helps.


What were you doing in the recliner with it? lol


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

Jeff5614 said:


> What were you doing in the recliner with it? lol


Hahahahahaha. Funny man. I was taking a picture of my feet if you wanna know. :icon_mrgr Nah, the fish tank is directly in front of the chair. Sometimes I get lazy and snap pictures from there.


----------



## JCoxRocks (Mar 22, 2005)

Jeff5614 said:


> What were you doing in the recliner with it? lol


 At least it didn't fall in the toilet. That would raise some serious questions! :hihi:

J


----------



## Jeff5614 (Dec 29, 2005)

You all talked me into it. The Canon 1400IS it is.


----------

